# Woodturning Symposium in Derry, NH (May 12, 2018)



## duncsuss (May 4, 2018)

It seems like the sign-up page is down right now, but I expect it will be live again in time for anyone who wants to attend.

Here's the LINK to the symposium page.


----------



## Lou Currier (May 6, 2018)

I used to live in the town right next door. A good friend of mine has kids that graduated from Pinkerton and if you get in trouble I have another friend who is an attorney in Derry

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

